# FWB rod builders



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Are there any rod builders in the Ft Walton Beach area that does guide replacements?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Look up gettin bent or Napo. Both do good work.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

jaryd from gettin bent was at my house today ...he is swamped..but i can give you his number if you want..paul darby is back working out of his house i believe..the guys at broxsons outdoors can help you also..also javier on this forum is in navarre ..you could call okaloosa island pier ..there are probably 100 guys in fwb that can do it..most i know have day jobs though..let me know if i can help..both gettin' bent custom fishing rods (jaryd)..and napo custom fishing rods (nathan) are on facebook ..jaryd does 90% of my rods..excellent rods very professional and an even better person..a very good friend of mine..i have also heard great things about napo ..his galleries are very impressive i have many friends with his rods..paul darby is old school..been around for years..i grew up in fwb and everyone i know that fished growing up there knows paul darby and has more than likely been to his house as have i ..so that speaks volumes about the man..pm or text me if you would like to be put in contact with someone..850 376 4908 ..nate


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information.


----------

